# JBoss JavaAssist



## Thomas Darimont (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

wolltet ihr schon immer mal zur Laufzeit einer Klasse eine neue Methode injezieren die ihr gerade in einem String gebaut habt? Unmöglich? Kein Problem mit java assist.... 

http://www.jboss.org/products/javassist.html

Gruß Tom


----------

